# WTB Ruger LCP and/or LC9S



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Looking to buy a Ruger LCP and/or an LC9S. Let me know what you have and price. Or any recommendations for where to go. Hoping for something in Utah County. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Original or new version LCP?


-DallanC


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I'd prefer the newer version, but could go for older version for the right price.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Cabelas had them for $199 last week, and Get Some Guns & Ammo has them for $199. They are the new version .380 LCP.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Usually Gunnies in Orem has good prices on them. Around Christmas I saw them for like 180ish I think. I don't know if that is still going on.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for the tips on the LCPs, I'll see about picking one up at GetSome or Gunnies. For that price I'll just go new. 

Any thoughts on the LC9s?


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

I'd rather go with the LC9 over the LCP, but that is just me personally. Especially if there is only a $50 difference or so. I'd rather have the 9mm bullet than the .380


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah, I definitely prefer the 9mm over 380auto, but it's really nice to be able to slip the lcp into the pocket. I'm actually looking at getting one of each so I'll be able to choose depending on clothing, etc.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

bekins24 said:


> I'd rather go with the LC9 over the LCP, but that is just me personally. Especially if there is only a $50 difference or so. I'd rather have the 9mm bullet than the .380


True, but consider that bullet improvements over the past 20 years have made the 380acp equal to the older 9mm performance. Of course the same can be said of the 9, its now achieving what larger calibers used to do.

I like the LCP as like mentioned, its always with me. When I don't care as much about size, I carry my XD40SC.

-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have had my .380 LCP for a month now. I will tell you this much, I have had my concealed permit since 1997 and have carried more in the past month than I have in the last 19 years combined. It is a nice little pocket gun that shoots great, and it is a hell of a lot easier and more comfortable than the XD .40 I would try and hide.
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/144385-ruger-lcp-380-a.html


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I have had my .380 LCP for a month now. I will tell you this much, I have had my concealed permit since 1997 and have carried more in the past month than I have in the last 19 years combined. It is a nice little pocket gun that shoots great, and it is a hell of a lot easier and more comfortable than the XD .40 I would try and hide.
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/144385-ruger-lcp-380-a.html


LAMO... just at what you and me posted at the exact same time. XD though is sure fun to shoot... LCP, not so much. You aren't going to shoot a few boxes at the range with it like the bigger full framed guns.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A good question is what Defense ammo are you all settling on? I keep Hornady FTX in mine.

This is an interesting chart on 380 ammo:

http://www.luckygunner.com/labs/self-defense-ammo-ballistic-tests/#380ACP

-DallanC


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I agree with both of you on all points. My previous ccw was just a little too big...to the point where I would sometimes question whether or not I wanted to take it because of the size. After a while of that I said enough. 

I'm still wanting an LC9 (in addition to the lcp) now for certain circumstances.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I haven't settled yet. I have been looking over a few different ones. I will check out the FTX's though. I do like my XD .40 and don't have any plans to get rid of it. It's just not a gun that is easy to conceal in the summer months.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

I haven't decided yet either. DallanC, what is it about the FTX that you like?


----------

